# Help ! Ecran de iMac G5 plus que bizard...



## vaikuntha (24 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Voici une photo de l'écran de mon imac G5.
C'est grave docteur ? 
Dois-je le faire réparer (ça coute cher ?) ou puis-je faire quelque chose à mon niveau ?...


----------



## Onmac (24 Février 2011)

Salut ! 
Que dit le reset PRAM/NVRAM? ici:http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2094?viewlocale=fr_FR

Je crois que c'est la carte mère qui lâche (ou la carte graphique). Ton iMac est-il planté quand tu as cet écran?


----------



## vaikuntha (24 Février 2011)

Non, c'est juste l'écran. l'ordinateur a l'air de fonctionner correctement. il répond aux cliques de la souris (quand j'arrive à deviner où cliquer).

Je n'ai fait le reset PRAM. Dois-je le faire ?


----------



## christophe2312 (24 Février 2011)

Bonjour 
sur un ecran externe meme chose?
si non c est la dalle hs


----------



## Onmac (24 Février 2011)

vaikuntha a dit:


> Non, c'est juste l'écran. l'ordinateur a l'air de fonctionner correctement. il répond aux cliques de la souris (quand j'arrive à deviner où cliquer).
> 
> Je n'ai fait le reset PRAM. Dois-je le faire ?



Assistance Apple du message #2 étape n°3... 
Tout est dans le site. Et comme l'a demandé christophe2312, sur un écran externe, ça donne quoi ?


----------



## iMacounet (24 Février 2011)

La c'est la carte mère qui est HS, la carte graphique lâche. Et soudée sur la carte mère, donc irremplaçable.

Avec un peu de chance, c'est les condensateurs de la carte mère qui sont bombés, et ça c'est réparable.


----------



## Sly54 (24 Février 2011)

Il y a eu une extension de garantie Apple pour ce pb, maintenant terminée vaikuntha, est ce que c'est le même modèle d'iMac G5 ?


----------



## vaikuntha (24 Février 2011)

Quelques réponses :

- Sur écran externe (en utilisant le port de sortie vidéo derrière l'iMac) : Même chose
- J'ai réinitialisé le PRAM : Même chose
- (pour Sly54) : Ça semble être le même modèle d'iMac G5 que celui qui apparait en cliquant sur ton lien "une extension de garantie".

?...


----------



## Sly54 (24 Février 2011)

vaikuntha a dit:


> - (pour Sly54) : Ça semble être le même modèle d'iMac G5 que celui qui apparait en cliquant sur ton lien "une extension de garantie".
> 
> ?...


Alors la m**douille, c'était un pb pris en charge par Apple au delà de la garantie légale

Rergarde comme te l'a suggéré iMacounet si ce sont les condensateurs qui sont gonflés : c'est super facile à voir, il suffit d'ouvrir l'iMac. Ici un lien chez MacBidouille avec des photos (page 7, msg de pressecitron du 7 feb 2006).

Après, je ne sais pas si tu as des talents de soudeur pour changer les condensateurs


----------



## vaikuntha (24 Février 2011)

J'avoue que j'suis pas très bricoleur. J'ai même pas de fer à souder d'ailleurs. 
Si je passe par Apple store ou un centre agréé Apple, ça va me couter combien à votre avis ?


----------



## christophe2312 (24 Février 2011)

plus cher que le prix de l imac en occassion(400&#8364

je pense comme Imacounet a la carte graphique


----------



## iMacounet (24 Février 2011)

Si tu poste des photos ici (de bonne qualitée si possible) de l'iMac ouvert on pourra faire un diagnostic (Tu le retourne, et t'enlève les trois visses dessous) 
Regarde le lien posté par Sly54

Puis, démonte le disque dur (trois visses 6 pans si mes souvenirs sont bons) et mets le en externe pour récuperer tes données ...


----------



## vaikuntha (24 Février 2011)

Merci pour la proposition.
Je fais ça demain et je vous tiens au courant.

Bonne soirée...


----------



## vaikuntha (25 Février 2011)

Bonsoir,

Voici quelques clichés pouraves pris avec mon téléphone portable (j'ai rien d'autre sous la main). A priori, je ne vois pas de condensateurs gonflés...


----------



## christophe2312 (25 Février 2011)

moi,je vois pas grand chose,c est vrai les photos sont pas terrible, les condos n'ont pas l air "mal en poing"


----------



## subsole (26 Février 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Alors la m**douille, c'était un pb pris en charge par Apple au delà de la garantie légale
> 
> Rergarde comme te l'a suggéré iMacounet si ce sont les condensateurs qui sont gonflés : c'est super facile à voir, il suffit d'ouvrir l'iMac. Ici un lien chez MacBidouille avec des photos (page 7, msg de pressecitron du 7 feb 2006).
> 
> Après, je ne sais pas si tu as des talents de soudeur pour changer les condensateurs



Bonjour,
Est ce qu'Apple à fait un courrier à chaque possesseur de machines défectueuses ?
Ou une campagne de rappels par l'intermédiaire des revendeurs ?
Si la réponse est non, pour moi,  c'est un vice caché.

- Apple a proposé une extension de garantie par rapport au problème de carte et à-priori, la date butoir est en rapport avec ladite extension de garantie.
- Le client peut toujours se prévaloir des garanties légales même après la date choisie par Apple.
Donc, tu ne perds pas tes droits et rien ne t'empêche  d'arriver après la date choisie par Apple pour faire jouer la garantie pour "vices cachés".
- La firme serait toujours tenue d'assumer ses obligations par rapport à un produit défectueux, d'autant plus facilement que la firme en question a reconnu que l'un de ses produits ait de conception douteuse. ( Encore faudrait il en être informé ^^)

- La garantie légale des vices cachés" 


> Art. 1641. Le vendeur est tenu de la garantie à raison des défauts cachés de la chose vendue qui la rendent impropre à l'usage auquel on la destine, ou qui diminuent tellement cet usage, que l'acheteur ne l'aurait pas acquise, ou n'en aurait donné qu'un moindre prix, s'il les avait connus.
> Attention : l'action en garantie pour vices cachés doit être intentée dans les plus brefs délais, au maximum 2 ans, à compter de leur découverte.



Tu viens de découvrir le problème tu as deux ans pour "intenter".
 Le délai de prescription de la garantie des vices cachés commence à courir à partir de la date ou le défaut est découvert par l'acheteur, ou la date à laquelle le fabricant a contacté et informé l'acheteur.
Apple ne peut pas se retrancher derrière ses déclarations unilatérales, pour prétendre que la garantie pour vices cachés cesse d'exister à la date où l'offre commerciale d'arrangement arrive à expiration.
Biensûr Apple n'affirme rien de tel... ce sont les clients qui vont faire l'erreur tout seuls. :rateau:


----------



## vaikuntha (26 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

J''ai bien regardé chaque condensateur : Ils semblent en bon état. 
Donc, prob de carte graphique. Comme si j'ai bien compris, elle est solidaire de la carte mère - Donc faut tout changer = ça coute le prix actuel de l'ordi. J'ai plus qu'à transférer les données sur un autre ordi et le jeter. C'est ça ??...

OU ALORS...

(En réponse à Subsole) Je fais jouer la garantie "vices cachés".

Tu parles de l'article 1641 mais de quoi ? Tu peux être plus précis ?

Scénario possible :
Je vais chez Apple Store avec ça :





où ils reconnaissent expressément qu'il y a un composant électronique défectueux lié à la vidéo. 
et ton article relatif à ce "vice caché".

Accèpteront-ils gentiment, en me battant un peu, de réparer gratuitement l'engin ???
Par ailleurs, Je ne me vois pas entamer une procédure légale qui va me prendre la tête...

Que me conseillez vous ? Je tente le coup ou c'est pas la peine ?


----------



## subsole (26 Février 2011)

vaikuntha a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J''ai bien regardé chaque condensateur : Ils semblent en bon état.
> Donc, prob de carte graphique. Comme si j'ai bien compris, elle est solidaire de la carte mère - Donc faut tout changer = ça coute le prix actuel de l'ordi. J'ai plus qu'à transférer les données sur un autre ordi et le jeter. C'est ça ??...
> ...


http://www.dgccrf.bercy.gouv.fr/recherche/lance_recherche.php?mot=1641&search_go=ok



vaikuntha a dit:


> Scénario possible :
> Je vais chez Apple Store avec ça :
> 
> 
> ...


D'abord, je ne suis pas juriste, je te donne juste des pistes et mon avis.
Si tu n'es pas motivé, laisse tomber et fais une croix sur tes droits.
C'est exactement là dessus qu'Apple et les autres firmes comptent, le manque de motivation, le manque d'informations, plus le flou artistique dans la communication qui permet à l'acheteur de croire que "garantie commerciale gratuite", est la "garantie" légale, toutes ces choses font des ravages. :rateau:
Montre que tu connais tes droits, et que tu es prêt à aller plus loin, reste poli, mais ferme.
À mon avis, Apple n'est pas une firme à bouger au moindre souffle, mais ça peu marcher, jette un oeil par ici, ce n'est pas le même cas, c'est juste pour te montrer que l'on peut avoir gain de cause "même contre le pot de fer". 
Ensuite c'est toi qui vois. C'est ton cul Cochise ^^.


----------



## Sly54 (26 Février 2011)

Je ne suis pas juriste non plus, mais je trouve que l'idée de subsole est plutôt bonne.

Si tu es OK pour son idée, voilà en gros la démarche :

d'abord tu vas chez Apple (apple store serait l'idéal) pour demander une prise en charge; en cas de refus :
courrier en AR à Apple, tu leur laisse x jours (mettons 2 semaines, mais c'est toi qui voit) ou tu signales le pb et tu demandes q'ils prennent en charge la réparation; si pas de réponse positive,
2e courrier en AR, mais cette fois ci c'est une lettre de mise en demeure; de nouveau tu laisses un délai raisonnable, et tu mets en demeure Apple sous xx jours/semaines de réparer ta machine;
then, tribunal d'instance, avec tout ton dossier.

C'est long, je l'ai fait une fois, mais ça donne de bons résutats. Et ça ne te coûte rien du tout (pas d'avocat à prendre).

Rapproche toi de ton assureur, dès fois que tu aies droit à des conseils juridiques


----------



## KERRIA (26 Février 2011)

Bonsoir

Ce soir je prends tout un peu au vol dans bien lire...mais as tu essayé de reformater à partir du disque d'instal.....?

(J'ai eu à peu près le même phénomène sur un MBP....)


----------



## iMacounet (26 Février 2011)

KERRIA a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Ce soir je prends tout un peu au vol dans bien lire...mais as tu essayé de reformater à partir du disque d'instal.....?
> 
> (J'ai eu à peu près le même phénomène sur un MBP....)


Vu la tronche que tire l'iMac je doute que ce soit ça.


----------



## vaikuntha (28 Février 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Vu la tronche que tire l'iMac je doute que ce soit ça.




Moi aussi. Mais , si Apple refuse de prendre en charge la réparation, j'essayerais ça, ça coute rien...


----------

